# Brown circles



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm having a little trouble identifying these spots that just showed up within the last week. I'm thinking grubs. Thanks in advance


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Are these the only spots?
See how easily these patches pull up.
If they are difficult to pull up, try the screwdriver test (i.e., use a screwdriver to see if you can hit rocks underneath the surface).


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

what about dog spots?

Like social said..... pull on the grass and see if it comes up easy and look for the actual grubs.


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've never had a problem in this area before. It sorta pulls up easy, also no dogs in this area I will dig in a little to see if there are any visible grubs and report back


----------

